# wifi only works while installing via FreeBSD DVD option



## manoeldesouza (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello everyone,

 I`ve experienced some weird situation in all my FreeBSD installations on Dell laptops (like in my current Dell Inspiron 15 7000) is that the installer can only find my wifi card if I use the DVD installer. Any attempt with any other version but FreeBSD-12.X-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso do not work.  It is only an annoyance with FreeBSD, but limits me to attempt all other BSDs (GhostBSD, etc). 

Any clue on possible causes?


----------

